# 32Bit oder 64Bit?



## grafixxer (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

in den nächsten Tagen möchte ich mir ein neuen PC zulegen. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich mich letzte Woche in einem Hardware-Laden beraten lassen. Das Gespräch war auch sehr aufschlussreich, trotzdem bin ich momentan noch etwas unentschlossen und würde gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören.

Ich muß dazu vorausschicken, dass ich zur Zeit mit einem Pentium 4, 2GHz, 512 MB RAM und Windows XP arbeite. Auf diesem Rechner ist Adobe CS2 + Macromedia Studio 8 installiert. Auf dem neuen Rechner möchte ich allerdings mit Adobe CS3 (das schon eine ganze Weile bei mir im Regal steht) arbeiten. 

Nun zu einigen Aussagen wo ich gerne Eure Meinung bzw. Erfahrung hören würde:

Windows Vista wie auch das neue Windows 7 gibt es als 32 Bit und als 64 Bit-Variante.

1)	Wenn ich mich für die 32Bit-Variante entscheide, brauche ich nicht über mehr als 4GB RAM nachzudenken, da das 32Bit-Betriebssystem nicht mehr verwalten kann.
2)	Ebenso sieht es mit den Prozessoren aus. Mit einem 32Bit-Betriebssystem kann ich max. einen Intel Core 2 Quad betreiben. Um volle Leistung aus den neuen Intel Core i7 raus zu holen müsste ich mich für die 64Bit-Variante entscheiden.
3)	Ab 8GB RAM benutzt Photoshop keinen Festplattencache mehr
4)	Mit dem 64Bit-Betriebssystem hat man meistens mit älteren Programmen Schwierigkeiten bzw. sie laufen nicht mehr. 

Was würdet Ihr mir raten? 64Bit-Betriebssystem mit voller Hardware-Performence für CS3 oder etwas weniger Leistung aber mit voller Kompatibilität hinsichtlich alter Software?


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Oktober 2009)

Das größte Manko ist wie du bereits sagtest die Kompatibilität zu älteren Programmen. Dabei stellt sich allerdings die Frage: Wie alt? Die meisten neueren Computerspiele und sonstigen Programme sind sowieso 32Bit und laufen wunderbar. Sofern du keine uralten Programme oder Hardware verwenden möchtest spreche ich mich hier klar für ein 64Bit System aus zudem der schlechte Ruf aus Zeiten XPs nicht mehr gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## ronaldh (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit Vista 64 Bit auf meinem Home-Office-Rechner. Fast alle Programme laufen darauf. Bei Programme, die Schwierigkeiten machen (meistens sind das bestimmte Tools, die ich nutze, und bei denen die Schwierigkeiten möglicherweise auch durch Vista selbst hervorgerufen sind), lasse ich in einer virtuellen PC-Umgebung mit XP laufen. 

Ich würde Dir in jedem Fall zur 64-Bit-Version raten. Auf Grund Deines aktuellen Rechners gehe ich davon aus, dass Du nicht zur Sorte gehörst, die jedes Jahr den Rechner austauschst. Und ich bin sicher, dass sich der Anteil von 64-Bit zu 32-Bit Installationen in den nächsten Jahren sehr in Richtung 64-Bit verschieben wird. Das bedeutet, dass es in Zukunft sicherlich auch mehr echte 64-Bit-Software geben wird.


----------



## WiZdooM (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab auch mit älteren 32-Bit Tools keine Probleme, sofern die nicht das System betreffen (Tweaker, Cleaner, usw.)

Ich würde persönlich kein 32-Bit Betriebssystem mehr nutzen, wenn vom Prozessor her ein 64-Bit möglich ist.
Die Treiber werden bei großen Unternehmen für Hardware ab 2004/2005 auch als 64-Bit Variante angeboten. Mein Win7 hat sogar meinen uralt BT-Stick von 2001 wieder zum laufen gebracht was unter Vista gar nicht möglich war.
Und im allergrößten Zweifelsfall, nimmst einfach einen Generic-Treiber oder den Virtual XP-Modus von Win7 und installierst da den Windows-XP Treiber.


----------



## grafixxer (19. Oktober 2009)

An Euch alle ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die hilfreichen Hinweise, die mir schlussendlich in meiner Kaufentscheidung sehr geholfen haben. Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Computers  der mit Win7 Professional oder Ultimate (bin ich noch am überlegen) in der 64Bit-Fassung laufen soll. Auf die ich allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten muß . Die Entscheidung viel auf Professional- oder Ultimate, da es dort eine vollständige XP-Version dazu gibt. Die läuft als simulierter PC im Fenster und sorgt dafür, dass auch ältere Programme laufen.

@WiZdooM
Wieso hast Du schon Win7? Ich denke, es kommt erst am 22. Oktober heraus.


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch seit ca. 1 Woche Windows 7 Professional 64bit laufen (habs NICHT illegal erworben, Studentenlizenz ) und ich hatte anfangs auch etwas Bedenken zwecks Kompatibilität von älteren Programmen und einigen Tools. Aber wie sich herausstellte, zu Unrecht.

1) gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Programme (wie schon in Vista) im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu betreiben (schafft in vielen Fällen das Problem aus der Welt) und 
2) gibt es, wie schon von grafixxer gesagt, ein gratis XP dazu (XP-Mode). Hinter dem XP steckt nichts anderes als ein (vorkonfigurierter) Microsoft Virtual PC, den man kostenlos von Microsoft downloaden kann - funktioniert tadellos. Man kann sogar die Programme auf dem Virtual XP installieren und die Verknüpfung so im Startmenü hinterlegen, dass man die Anwenung von Win7 aus so starten kann, ohne dass man überhaupt merkt, dass im Hintergrund der Virtual PC läuft (bis aufs Starten der Anwendung).

Wahrscheinlich will Microsoft mit dem XP Mode den Flop von Vista irgendwie ausgleichen 

Ich würd mich auf jeden Fall für die 64 bit Version entscheiden, das mit dem RAM is wirklich ne coole Sache. Windows 7 Professional 64 bit wäre meine Wahl 

Lg


----------



## Cecile Etter (20. März 2010)

Der thread ist schon alt aber immer noch aktuell.
Ich hatte mich eben gerade fuer win 7 64bit auf i5 64bit entschieden
Es wird immer wieder behauptet,im XP-Modus laeuft fast alles..
Das muss man praezisieren.
Wenn es um 32bit PC Systeme geht stimmt es wohl..

Aber:
Bei der CS4 Production Premium ist nur Photoshop 64bit.
Es ist auch das einzige mir bekannte Programm,wo man nachsehen kann,wieviel RAM genutzt werden kann.Mit der 32bit Version von Photoshop kann man auf einem 64bit System mit 8GB installiertem RAM nach wie vor nur 1,6GB nutzen!
Alle andern Programme von Adobe (AE usw.) sind nur 32bit Versionen,die im Kompatibilitaets-Modus laufen...was dann wohl bedeutet,Du kannst den Power Deines neuen PC gar nicht nutzen.
Jedenfalls nicht den RAM.?

Damit Du die GPU in Adobe-apps. nutzen kannst,musst Du uebrigens ein Layout ohne Aero waehlen.

Wie es mit C4D ist,kann man wohl nicht nachgucken
Mit wurde gesagt,dass die 64bit exe genau das gleiche sei wie die 32bit..nur Kompatibilitaets-Modus aktiviert ?Also auch nicht nativ ? Wo,wie kann ich rausfinden,wieviel RAM die 64bit-Version von C4D (Version 10.5) nutzen kann ?

Besonders ecklig..die meisten Lernvideos die ich habe sind Quicktimes..
Avira Antivir funktioniert nicht auf 64bit.Absturz mit bluescreen.Updates weden nicht installiert.
Gefaehrlich,weil es erst so aussieht als ob alles in Ordnung sei,Du in Wahrheit aber ohnre Virenschutz surfen gehst
.
Fast alle Video-codecs gehen auch nicht ?
Weder Quick-time noch Adobe flash-player..
In C4D schlicht nicht vorhanden...also keine Quicktimes als Texturen oder Referenz -movies.Oder fuer Testrenderings.
Von meinen avis kann ich nur noch die Unkomprimierten oeffnen.
Encore,AE ,Premiere :  keine 64bit videocodecs..ausser microsoft..

Software,wo 64bit kompatible steht,ist also nicht unbedingt NATIV 64bit.
Die ganz grosse Perfidie ist ,dass z.B. bei Adobe erst CS5 Native 64bit ist und als upgrade nochmal voll bezahlt werden muss.
Ich bin stocksauer.Immerhin gibt es 64bit schon seit Win XP..das sind mehr als 4Jahre.
Auch Drucker ,Tastaturen und Maeuse lassen sich offenbar nur schwer oder gar nicht einbinden.
Win7 kompatibel heisst noch lange nicht 64bit !

Korrigiert mich unbedingt,wenn meine Aussagen nicht zutreffen!

Vor allem dies: im XP Modus ist der RAM ueber 3GB nicht nutzbar.
Keine meiner problematischen Anwendungen funktionierte im XP-Modus..sie brachten den PC zum einfrieren oder sogar bluescreen-Absturz.
Muss ich dazu den Virtual PC runterladen UND im BIOS irgend was aendern ?

Mein RAT: wer eine 64bit Maschine kauft,sollte seinen alten PC behallten,wenn er noch geht und ihn per LAN zu einem Netzwerk verbinden.Dann kann man zu druckende Daten an den alten PC schicken und dort drucken.
Bloss Adobe stellt sich quer..weil man die Progs nicht auf beiden PC's aktiviert haben kann.
Dass microsoft -Anwendungen laufen ist ja klar.

Welche Video-Codecs gibt es fuer 64bit ? Sind sie beim neusten VCL-Player dabei..laeuft der auf 64bit..?
Ich waere froh um praeziesere Infos.Die Hard und Software-Hersteller drucksen alle mit unklaren Aussagen rum oder Antworten ueberhaupt nicht.
So wie ichs verstehe,benoetigen die Hersteller irgendwas (API?) von microsoft,die dafuer ein Heidengeld haben wollen ?


----------



## ronaldh (20. März 2010)

32-Bit-Programme, die auf einem 64-Bit-Betriebssystem laufen, sind dann natürlich immer noch 32-Bit-Anwendungen, die über die alt bekannten Einschränkungen verfügen. Diese können den Hauptspeicher also nicht voll ausnutzen.

Ich habe seit fast 2 Jahren Vista-64-Bit, und nun auf meinem Laptop Windows-7-64-Bit. Mit der ganzen Adobe-Suite kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ansonsten läuft fast alles.

Wobei Adobe da nun wirklich zu den Pappnasen zählt. Es gibt nach wie vor keinen 64-Bit-Flashplayer. Jedoch liefert Microsoft den Internet-Explorer als 32-Bit-Version und als 64-Bit-Version mit. Und im 32-Bit-Internet-Explorer läuft dann auch der Flashplayer auf 64-Bit-Betriebssystemen. Dies ist aber sicherlich eher Adobe anzulasten, da sollte es wirklich langsam Zeit werden, auch einen 64-Bit-Player zu veröffentlichen.

Bezüglich XP-64-Bit muss man sagen, dass dies wenig verbreitet war, und von wenig Softwareherstellern wirklich unterstützt wurde. Aber spätestens seit Vista ist die 64-Bit-Variante durchaus weit verbreitet, und Win-7 wird meiner Kenntnis nach zum größten Teil in der 64-Bit-Version verkauft.

Aber auch, wenn nicht alle Anwendungen den gesamten Hauptspeicher nutzen, hast Du doch Vorteile, wennn Du mehrere Anwendungen parallel laufen lässt.


----------



## Cecile Etter (21. März 2010)

Apple sind noch aergere Pappnasen:Quicktime laeuft ueberhaupt nicht..man kann den installieren,aber....
Hat jemand eine Loesung gefunden ?

Mehrere apps gleichzeitig konnte ich schon mit win 2000 und einem AMD1,6Ghz
Der einzige Grund fuer 64bit ist die Moeglichkeit,mehr RAM zu adressieren.
Und mehr RAM braucht man in der Regel nur fuer
 3D,Grafik und Video.
Wenn es ausgerechnet da nicht hinhaut ist das *******

Von Intresse ist jetzt aber bloss noch,wie die Probleme zu loesen sind.

bei Photoshop kann man Sachen,bei denen Plugins nicht funktionieren vermutlich in der 32bit Version machen und dann als Ebene in die 64bit Version laden.

Wie das auch mit Cinema klappt ?
Da  wuerde ich gerne wissen,wie das geht..Mit den Plugins jedenfalls klappt es nicht.
Frage ist hier bloss,ob man Projekte,die in 32bit auf 32bit System gemacht wurden,danach nach 64bit laden und rendern kann ?
Und mit den Video COdecs:selbst wenn es 64bit codecs gibt,stellt sich hier noch die Frage,ob dann Leute mit einem 32bit System das Video oeffnen/abspielen koennen ?


----------



## darkframe (30. März 2010)

Hi,

ich glaube, in diesen Thread gehört noch etwas Klarheit hinein, also dann...


Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Es wird immer wieder behauptet,im XP-Modus laeuft fast alles..
> Das muss man praezisieren.
> Wenn es um 32bit PC Systeme geht stimmt es wohl..
> 
> ...


Diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Was hat der XP-Modus mit 32bit bzw. 64bit zu tun? Der XP-Modus ist eine virtuelle XP-Umgebung, die man nur dann benötigt, wenn ein älteres Programm überhaupt nicht unter Win 7 laufen will. Bitte nicht verwechseln mit den Kompatibilitäts-Modi, bei denen einem Programm lediglich vorgegaukelt wird, es laufe auf einem bestimmten Betriebssystem (vereinfacht gesagt). Der XP-Modus ist aber ein "echtes" XP in einer virtuellen Maschine, ähnlich wie es mit u.a. VMWare möglich ist. Richtig ist, dass es zur Zeit bei Adobe nur Photoshop und Lightroom auch in 64bit-Versionen gibt.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Mit der 32bit Version von Photoshop kann man auf einem 64bit System mit 8GB installiertem RAM nach wie vor nur 1,6GB nutzen!
> Alle andern Programme von Adobe (AE usw.) sind nur 32bit Versionen,die im Kompatibilitaets-Modus laufen...was dann wohl bedeutet,Du kannst den Power Deines neuen PC gar nicht nutzen.
> Jedenfalls nicht den RAM.?


Der erste Satz ist soweit richtig. Auch auf einem 64bit-System werden einem 32bit-Programm maximal 2GB zugestanden (Windows-Vorgabe). Davon geht der Eigenbedarf des Programms noch ab (daher wohl Deine 1,6GB).

Es stimmt aber nicht, dass 32bit-Programme in einem Kompatibilitäts-Modus laufen, es sei denn, man stellt diese Option explizit ein. 32bit-Programme landen zwar in einem eigenen Programme (x86)-Ordner, erhalten auch einige gesonderte Einträge in der Registry und ihnen werden auch teilweise andere System-DLLs zugewiesen, aber ansonsten verhalten sie sich wie gewohnt, es sei denn, sie sind zu alt und benötigen tatsächlich einen Kompatibilitäts-Modus oder den XP-Modus.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Damit Du die GPU in Adobe-apps. nutzen kannst,musst Du uebrigens ein Layout ohne Aero waehlen.


Das stimmt so nicht. Magic Bullet Looks (Plugin für u.a. AfterEffects) z.B. nutzt auch die GPU und das funktioniert auch unter Aero.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Wie es mit C4D ist,kann man wohl nicht nachgucken
> Mit wurde gesagt,dass die 64bit exe genau das gleiche sei wie die 32bit..nur Kompatibilitaets-Modus aktiviert ?


Da hat man Dir Unsinn erzählt. Die 64bit-Version von Cinema4D ist eine echte 64bit-Anwendung. Die EXEs sind nicht identisch.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Besonders ecklig..die meisten Lernvideos die ich habe sind Quicktimes..


Ja und? Der Quicktime-Player funktioniert einwandfrei in Win 7 64bit.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Avira Antivir funktioniert nicht auf 64bit.Absturz mit bluescreen.Updates weden nicht installiert.


Falsch, Avira AntiVir funktioniert auch unter 64bit. Wenn's bei Dir nicht klappt, stimmt irgendetwas anderes nicht. Der Teil AntiVirProActiv funktioniert allerdings tatsächlich (noch) nicht. Da der Teil aber nur dafür zuständig ist, mögliche nagelneue Viren usw. zu erkennen, die noch nicht in der Virendatenbank erfasst sind, finde ich das nicht so tragisch. An einer Umsetzung für 64bit-Systeme arbeitet Avira laut FAQ jedenfalls. Updates erfolgen auf meinem Win 7 Ultimate 64bit automatisch alle 3 Stunden. Auch der Wechsel von AntiVir Version 9 zu Version 10 klappte automatisch und problemlos.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Fast alle Video-codecs gehen auch nicht ?
> Weder Quick-time noch Adobe flash-player..


Woher hast Du das denn? Bei mir laufen u.a. diese ohne Probleme: H.264, AVCHD, MPEG2 (SD und HD), AVI unkomprimiert, DV AVI, Techsmith AVI (Camtasia), WMV, DIVX, Quicktime MOV (in verschiedenen Varianten SD und HD), Adobe Flash. Ich habe allerdings keine ominösen Codec-Packs installiert sondern verwende nur die offiziellen Hersteller-Codecs.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Encore,AE ,Premiere :  keine 64bit videocodecs..ausser microsoft..


Dass Premiere und Encore keine 64bit-Codecs verwenden können liegt einfach daran, dass es 32bit-Applikationen sind. Das wird sich laut Adobe mit der CS5 ändern. Im Übrigen kenne ich, außer den erwähnten ominösen Codec-Packs, kaum echte 64bit-Codecs (Windows Media Encoder und den Freeware X64). Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob z.B. Sony Vegas Pro 9 64bit einen 64bit-Encoder für AVC nutzt (es gibt da einen Sony-eigenen Encoder und einen von MainConcept).



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Software,wo 64bit kompatible steht,ist also nicht unbedingt NATIV 64bit.


Das ist allerdings völlig richtig. 64bit-kompatibel bedeutet nur, dass die Software auch auf 64bit-Systemen getestet wurde und dort eingesetzt werden kann. Allerdings trifft das für fast alle 32bit-Software zu. Bei Hardware-Treibern ist das Ganze kritischer. Die sollten wirklich in 64bit vorliegen.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Die ganz grosse Perfidie ist ,dass z.B. bei Adobe erst CS5 Native 64bit ist und als upgrade nochmal voll bezahlt werden muss.
> Ich bin stocksauer.Immerhin gibt es 64bit schon seit Win XP..das sind mehr als 4Jahre.


Na ja, zum Einen muss man das Upgrade ja nicht mitmachen und zum Anderen hat XP 64bit ein dermassenes Schattendasein geführt, dass sich der Mehraufwand in der Programmierung für die meisten Softwarehersteller nicht gelohnt hat. Schließlich hatten die meisten Anwender nur 32bit-Systeme, so dass sich der doppelte Aufwand einfach nicht rechnete. Ausnahmen bildeten extrem rechenintensive Anwendungen wie z.B. 3D-Programme. In der Videobearbeitung wurde 64bit doch erst seit Einführung der HD-Formate interessant. DV AVI lief ja schon auf Win 98 und dementsprechend alter Hardware recht flüssig.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Auch Drucker ,Tastaturen und Maeuse lassen sich offenbar nur schwer oder gar nicht einbinden.


Das ist für Mäuse und Tastaturen sicherlich falsch, da die von Windows selbst erkannt werden. Wenn es allerdings um Gamer-Tastaturen mit vielen Sonderfunktionen geht, könnte es durchaus sein, dass nicht alles klappt. Da ich keine entsprechende Tastatur habe, kann ich dazu aber nichts sagen. Bei Druckern kommt es wieder darauf an, ob für alle Funktionen bestimmte Herstellertreiber erforderlich sind und ob diese dann laufen. Für meinen nun älteren Canon MP600R hat aber Canon recht zügig 64bit-Treiber bereitgestellt, so dass nun auch das Scannen über WLAN wieder funktioniert. 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Win7 kompatibel heisst noch lange nicht 64bit !


Das ist logisch, denn Windows 7 gibt's ja auch in 32bit.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem dies: im XP Modus ist der RAM ueber 3GB nicht nutzbar.
> Keine meiner problematischen Anwendungen funktionierte im XP-Modus..sie brachten den PC zum einfrieren oder sogar bluescreen-Absturz.
> Muss ich dazu den Virtual PC runterladen UND im BIOS irgend was aendern ?


Ich nehme an, dass Du bisher gar nicht den XP-Modus genutzt hast sondern Deine problematischen Programme (welche sind das beispielsweise?) in einem Kompatibilitäst-Modus gestartet hast. Für den XP-Modus muss Dein PC die hardwaregestützte Virtualisierung erlauben. Außerdem brauchst Du Windows 7 in der Variante Professional, Enterprise oder Ultimate. Für die Home Edition gibt es den XP-Modus nicht. Genaueres inkl. Installationsanweisungen findest Du hier.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Bloss Adobe stellt sich quer..weil man die Progs nicht auf beiden PC's aktiviert haben kann.


Adobe erlaubt die Installation auf zwei Rechnern, unter der Voraussetzung, dass ein Programm nicht gleichzeitig auf beiden Rechnern verwendet wird.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Welche Video-Codecs gibt es fuer 64bit ? Sind sie beim neusten VCL-Player dabei..laeuft der auf 64bit..?


Zu den Codecs hatte ich weiter oben ja schon was geschrieben. Es gibt zwar 64bit-Codec-Packs (KLite z.B.) aber davon würde ich die Finger lassen, es sei denn, man steht auf Probleme. Der VLC läuft auch so auf einem 64bit-System und eine 64bit-Version gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Cecile Etter (30. März 2010)

grossartig darkframe,
danke!
Einiges ist mir unterdessen auch schon klarer geworden.ich bin froh,wenn falsche Aussagen korrigiert werden.

Stimmt,ich hab XP Kompatibilitaetsmodus mit dem Virtual XP verwechselt..damit hab ich es noch nicht probiert.(ich hab winPro)

Aero.aha..also in Photoshop war bei mir GPU ausgegraut und nachdem ich ein Non-Aero dingsdangs ausgewahlt habe stand es dann zur Verfuegung.Haengt vielleicht auch von der Graka ab...aber Falls man Probleme mit der GPU Nutzung hat hilft das evt.

Ja,Cinema ist nativ 64bit..man kann es halt nicht wie bei Photoshop direkt nachgucken..aber getestet is es ...ich war verwirrt,weil beide exe's im selben Ordner zu sein schienen...

Quicktime..also ich kann Qucktime installieren,aber ich krieg sofort Fehlermeldung;"nicht kompatibel."
64bit Quicktime gibt es nur als Beta fuer Mac.
Quicktime-texturen innerhalb der 64bit Cinema geht nicht.
Von Problemen mit Quicktime haben aber sehr viele berichtet..waere intressant ,wie Du Quicktime problemlos zum Laufen brachtest.
.Hast Du die Neuste Version? Laesst Du QT im XP Kompatibilitaetsmodus laufen?
Steht die Navigationsleiste zur Verfuegung?
Internet-explorer muss man die 32bit --Version nutzen,sonst geht weder Quicktime noch Flashplayer.

Spielt WMP 12 -.mov Dateien ab ?

Video Codecs..ja,die von Dir genannten sollten laufen.
ich habe kein Codec-pack installiert und rate auch ab davon.
Es hat sich herausgestellt,dass Cinema zum komprimieren alte Indeo Codecs (IR32) verwendet hat.
microsoft hat diese Indeo Codecs auf Vista und Win 7  "inkompatibel" gemacht und auf Win 2000 und XP per update vom 8.12.2009 deaktiviert.

USB/Funk-Mause und Tastaturen..Ich habe nun bei mir die Energiesparoption fuer USB deaktiviert.
danach ging es dann.
Es haben viele Leute Probleme vermeldet.Ob das nun die Loesung ist fuer deren Problem weiss ich nicht...ich hab ein wacom tablett und PS/2 drahtlos keyboard.
HP stellt fuer aeltere Drucker keine 64bit- Treiber zur Verfuegung.

Mir ging da nur durch den Kopf,dass da ja gigantische Muellberge von voellig intakten geraeten entsteht.
Zaehlt dieser Schaden weniger als die Kosten fuer Treiberherstellung?

Ja,stimmt Adobe laesst das Aktivieren auf 2PC's zu.Sorry fuer die Fehlinfo.
Bei mir ging einer der PC's so kaputt,dass ich nicht mehr deaktivieren konnte.Fuer Adobe sah es dann so aus,als ob ich auf einem 3.PC installieren wolle...

Hm,offenbar spielt es auch keine Rolle,ob man seine movie-clips mit einem 64bit oder 32bit Codec encodet. Abspielbar sollte es dann auf jedem System sein.(Ausser HD auf aelteren PC's/Win)
Und keine Indeo-Codecs mehr verwenden ;(  !

beste Gruesse!


----------



## Dr Dau (30. März 2010)

Hallo!



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Spielt WMP 12 -.mov Dateien ab ?


Keine Ahnung..... aber VLC spielt *.mov ab. 
VLC ist zwar 32-Bit, soll aber auch auf 64-Bit Windows laufen.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> microsoft hat diese Indeo Codecs [...]  "inkompatibel" gemacht und auf Win 2000 und XP per update vom 8.12.2009 deaktiviert.


Gott sei dank führe ich keine Updates aus (W2k). 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> USB/Funk-Mause und Tastaturen..Ich habe nun bei mir die Energiesparoption fuer USB deaktiviert.
> danach ging es dann.


*Daumen drück*
Ich habe die Energiesparfunktionen noch nie gemocht..... und habe sie auch auf meinem Notebook komplett deaktiviert.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> HP stellt fuer aeltere Drucker keine 64bit- Treiber zur Verfuegung.
> 
> Mir ging da nur durch den Kopf,dass da ja gigantische Muellberge von voellig intakten geraeten entsteht.
> Zaehlt dieser Schaden weniger als die Kosten fuer Treiberherstellung?


Mit neuer Hardware ist halt mehr Geld zu verdienen..... da wird auf den Umweltschutz gesch***en.
Da gab es mal einen Bericht, ich glaube von Galileo, der gezeigt hat dass der Elektronikschrott unter falschen Angaben nach Afrika verschifft wird.
Kein Wunder, ist es doch billiger den Schrott unter freiem Himmel von Kindern verbrennen zu lassen um so ans Kupfer zu kommen, als ihn durch eine teure Schredderanlage zu schicken. 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Abspielbar sollte es dann auf jedem System sein.(Ausser HD auf aelteren PC's/Win)


Mit der älteren Hardware gebe ich Dir recht.
Auf meinem alten P3 mit 800 Mhz steht ein HD Film mehr als dass er läuft. 
Beim ältern Windows muss ich Dir aber widersprechen..... auf meinem Notebook (2x 1,73 Ghz) mit Windows 2000 läuft ein HD Film (Stichwort: "Home" ) ohne Probleme.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Cecile Etter (30. März 2010)

ja,ich versteh Dich..mich irritiert oefter mal,
dass mein AMD 1600Mhz,on board Graka S3  mit Win 2000,Fotoshop 7 und C4D V. 6 schneller lauft als XP oder jetzt win 7, 64bit.Und frag mich,ob ich meinen WorkPC nicht besser ganz vom Internet abklemmen sollte..damit a Ruh ist!
Bei Toms hardware lauft grad eine testserie bezueglich Grafikleistung 2D von S3 bis neuste Karten.
Sehr erhellend !
Ich bekam halt oefter "Sie haben nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher".
Und nat. lauft CS4 und C4D ab V.9 dort nicht mehr..
Man kann sehr wohl mit altem Zeugs arbeiten..es kommt darauf an,dass alles zusammenpasst und was genau man damit machen will.
das problem z.B. mit meinen avis mit Indeo Codecs komprimierten ist,dass die ANDERN sie nicht mehr oeffnen koennen !
Ciaou Du


----------



## darkframe (31. März 2010)

Hi,


Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Aero.aha..also in Photoshop war bei mir GPU ausgegraut und nachdem ich ein Non-Aero dingsdangs ausgewahlt habe stand es dann zur Verfuegung.Haengt vielleicht auch von der Graka ab...aber Falls man Probleme mit der GPU Nutzung hat hilft das evt.


Jupp, der Tip wird dann helfen. Wenn's bei Dir bei aktiviertem Aero ausgegraut ist, liegt es vermutlich am Grafikkartentreiber bzw. der Karte selbst.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Ja,Cinema ist nativ 64bit..man kann es halt nicht wie bei Photoshop direkt nachgucken..aber getestet is es ...ich war verwirrt,weil beide exe's im selben Ordner zu sein schienen...


Auch das macht jeder anders. Bei Cinema4D liegen die 32bit- und die 64bit-EXE tatsächlich im gleichen Ordner in C:\Programme. Bei Photoshop findet man die 64bit-Version in C:\Programme\Adobe... und die 32bit-Version in C:\Programme (x86)\Adobe... Bei Windows 7 64bit landen normalerweise nur 64bit-Programme in C:\Programme (Ausnahme siehe Cinema4D), alle anderen in C:\Programme (x86)



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Quicktime..also ich kann Qucktime installieren,aber ich krieg sofort Fehlermeldung;"nicht kompatibel."
> 64bit Quicktime gibt es nur als Beta fuer Mac.


Hmm, das ist ja gediegen. Die Installation verlief bei mir anstandslos. Ich habe mir allerdings seit Vista angewöhnt, alle Installationen per Rechtsklick auf die Installationsdatei über "Als Administrator ausführen" zu starten. Das behebt manchmal Probleme, die ansonsten unerklärbar scheinen. Taucht die Fehlermeldung bei der Installation auf oder bei der Verwendung in Programmen? Im letzteren Fall kann es durchaus sein, dass es entweder an der Quicktime-Version liegt oder an einer Inkompatibilität zwischen 64bit-Anwendung und 32bit-Quicktime.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Quicktime-texturen innerhalb der 64bit Cinema geht nicht.
> Von Problemen mit Quicktime haben aber sehr viele berichtet..waere intressant ,wie Du Quicktime problemlos zum Laufen brachtest.
> .Hast Du die Neuste Version? Laesst Du QT im XP Kompatibilitaetsmodus laufen?
> Steht die Navigationsleiste zur Verfuegung?
> Internet-explorer muss man die 32bit --Version nutzen,sonst geht weder Quicktime noch Flashplayer.


Als Texturen verwende ich eigentlich nur JPGs, BMPs usw., daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen, aber wenn der Quicktime-Player nicht korrekt installiert wurde, wird es sicherlich in allen Programmen, die den benötigen, Probleme geben. Nach einigen Problemen mit der vorletzten Version von Quicktime, die mir das halbe System zerschossen hat, habe ich vor ein paar Wochen einen neuen Versuch mit der aktuellen Version gewagt. Die läuft bei mir stabil, ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus. Der Quicktime-Player (ich habe die Pro-Version) sieht aus wie gewohnt. Was den Internet-Explorer angeht, liegt es wohl daran, dass die 64bit-Variante auch die 64bit-Varianten von Quicktime und Flash erwartet, die es aber (noch) nicht gibt.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Spielt WMP 12 -.mov Dateien ab ?


Muss ich mal nachsehen. MOVs sind bei mir automatisch mit dem Quicktime-Player verlinkt.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Es hat sich herausgestellt,dass Cinema zum komprimieren alte Indeo Codecs (IR32) verwendet hat.
> microsoft hat diese Indeo Codecs auf Vista und Win 7  "inkompatibel" gemacht und auf Win 2000 und XP per update vom 8.12.2009 deaktiviert.


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Allerdings fand ich den Indeo-Codec schon immer nicht so toll, insofern bin ich nicht direkt betroffen. Bei der Erzeugung von Animationen aus Cinema heraus rendere ich ohnehin immer Einzelbilder, da dann auch Programmabstürze mich nicht dazu zwingen, alles noch einmal neu rendern zu müssen. Aus den Einzelbildern mit einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm (oder VirtualDub) hinterher einen Film zu erzeugen, ist ja ein Kinderspiel und die Codec-Auswahl ist auch viel größer.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> USB/Funk-Mause und Tastaturen..Ich habe nun bei mir die Energiesparoption fuer USB deaktiviert.
> danach ging es dann.


Ich habe eine Funkmaus von Logitech (MX Revolution, USB-Empfänger) und eine Kabeltastatur von Saitek (Eclipse II). Die Funkmaus funktioniert tadellos, die kabelgebundene Tastatur sowieso.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Hm,offenbar spielt es auch keine Rolle,ob man seine movie-clips mit einem 64bit oder 32bit Codec encodet. Abspielbar sollte es dann auf jedem System sein.(Ausser HD auf aelteren PC's/Win)
> Und keine Indeo-Codecs mehr verwenden ;(  !


Korrekt, egal ob der Codec 32bit- oder 64bit-fähig ist, unterscheiden sich die erzeugten Dateien in keinster Weise. Z.B. eine DVD-kompatible MPEG2-Datei darf in ihrem Aufbau ja auch gar nicht anders aussehen, denn sonst müsste es ja auch spezielle Player dafür geben. Was den Indeo-Codec angeht, habe ich ja schon erwähnt, dass mir der ohnehin nicht zusagt. Zukunftsfähig sind leider selten alle Codecs; das ist sicher eine Folge unserer digitalen Zeit. Alle naselang kommt ein neuer angeblich besserer Codec auf den Markt. Längerfristig verfügbar werden meiner Meinung ohnehin nur einige Standard-Codecs wie z.B. MPEG2 sein. Welche das insgesamt sein werden, kann wahrscheinlich niemand sagen. Auf der halbwegs sicheren Seite ist man wohl, wenn man sich daran hält, was auf massenhaft verfügbarer Hardware läuft (eben unter anderem MPEG2).


----------



## Cecile Etter (31. März 2010)

Ja,.Quicktime-Textur..da meinte ich movieclips als Textur.nicht Bilder..
Ja,ich installiere es mit Rechtsclick/Admin.
Die Fehlermeldung kommt,sobald ich ihn mit Doppelclick auf dem Desktop oeffnen will und auch ,wenn ich mit dem 32bit IE ins Netz geh und dort ein Quicktime anclick (Tutorials z.B.)
Ich hab nicht die Pro-Version,aber das sollte keinen Unterschied machen.

Natuerlich rendere ich das Finale auch in Einzelbildern.Die Avis waren bloss tests..walkcycleloops und so,die ich dann per e-mail verschickt hab.Ich hab gar nicht gewusst,welcher Codec da Cinema verwendete .

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen,dass der 19 Jahre alte INDEO mit "Sicherheitsluecken" (bah?) abgeschafft wurde.
Auch all die vilelen andern und reduktion auf eineige Standards
Ich bin nur wuetend,weil das ohne Vorwarnung kam und ohne dass ich gefragt wurde.
Dieses update kam als automatisches "Sicherheitsupdate".Und ich hatte eine Masse an Kunden -Reklamationen am Hals,ohne zu wissen was los ist.Sowas kann nicht erlaubt sein.
Eine anstaendige Loesung waere es z.B. gewesen,wenn beim Versuch,die abzuspielen ein Fenster aufgegangen waere mit einer Ja/Nein Frage,ob man den clip konvertieren wolle und dann auch konvertiert wird..oder so aehnlich.oder wenigstens augf die betr. microsoft Infowebsite gefuehrt haette.

Und ich weiss vor Allem nicht,welchen Codec ich von nun an verwenden soll fuer solche Zwecke,denn ich hab die Empfaenger gar nie gefragt,ob sie mac,Win 2000 XP ,Win7 oder was haben.
Ich braeuchte irgendwe ein "Universales"  Ding,das alle oeffnen koennen.
Eigentlich waere das ja .mov gewesen ?
frueher musste man den MPEG 2 halt kaufen,deshalb hatten den Viele nicht.
Im WMP 11 auf meinem XP ist er nicht vorhanden.
Qualitaet ist dann eine andere Sache.

Als Maus habe ich ja die Wacom..ich brauch  ein keyboard,dass der wacom nicht in die Quere kommt,am KVM switch laeuft ,englisches layout hat..und moeglichst kein Kabel...Da gibts dann kaum mehr eine Auswahl.Jetzt hab ich Labtec.In Deutschen shops kriegt man nur alte Kabel- cherry mit englischem Layout.
Bin immer noch am Suchen weil mein labtec altersschwach ist 9deshalb die vielen "tipfehler" in meinen Post's


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. März 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Auch auf einem 64bit-System werden einem 32bit-Programm maximal 2GB zugestanden (Windows-Vorgabe). Davon geht der Eigenbedarf des Programms noch ab (daher wohl Deine 1,6GB).



Das ist so nicht richtig.
Ich kann z.B. problemlos in Photoshop CS4 Extended (32bit) 3.255 MB RAM
zuweisen auf meinem 64bit Windows 7 Rechner.
Außerdem gilt die durch 32bit bedingte 4GB Grenze lediglich pro Prozess.
Kann die Software mehrere Prozesse parallel nutzen, dann kann sie in der
Summe auch deutlich mehr als 4GB Ram verwenden.
Ein 64bit OS kann auch für 32bit Anwendungen große Vorteile haben.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. März 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Das ist so nicht richtig.
> Ich kann z.B. problemlos in Photoshop CS4 Extended (32bit) 3.255 MB RAM
> zuweisen auf meinem 64bit Windows 7 Rechner.


Standardmäßig bekommt ein 32-Bit-Prozess einen 2 GiB großen virtuellen Adressraum zugewiesen, insofern hat darkframe schon Recht. Aber wenn das Programm explizit angibt, dass es mit größeren Adressräumen zurecht kommt, bekommt es die vollen 4 GiB (auf einem 64-Bit-System) bzw. 3 GiB (auf einem 32-Bit-System). Das macht Photoshop CS4 wohl und kann damit auch mehr als 2 GiB belegen. Das lässt sich alles recht schön in der MSDN Library nachlesen.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem gilt die durch 32bit bedingte 4GB Grenze lediglich pro Prozess.
> Kann die Software mehrere Prozesse parallel nutzen, dann kann sie in der
> Summe auch deutlich mehr als 4GB Ram verwenden.
> Ein 64bit OS kann auch für 32bit Anwendungen große Vorteile haben.


Da muss ich dir allerdings uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Cecile Etter (31. März 2010)

Intressant.
Was als Erklaerungen in dieser MSDN Lybrary steht...sorry  zu hoch fuer mich..englisch auch noch..

Aber was intressiert ist ja,was ich den in der Praxis tun muss.
By default wird mir in der 32bit Version von CS4 Photoshop Extended 1,6 GB von PS Nutzbar angezeigt
Bei 8GB installiertem RAM.Win7 pro 64bit,einem i5_750 Prozzi (Nutzt Hyperthread).
Die Graka hat 1GB.
Dann muss ich irgendwo (wo?) Einstellungen aendern,oder? 
Und das waere dann eine globale Einstellung fuer alle auf dem 64bit System installierten 32bit Programme.
(nicht in virtuellen XP Modus).
Einige 32bit-Programme,aber nicht alle koennen dann auf etwa 3,5 GB RAM zugreifen (+05GB fuers OS)?
Wobei PS das einzige mir bekannte Programm ist,in dem man ueberhaupt RAM und Auslagerung zuteilen kann.(?)
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## darkframe (1. April 2010)

Hi,

@Martin und Matthias: Danke für die Korrektur bzw. Ergänzung meines unvollständigen und daher nicht korrekten Texts zu der 2GB-Geschichte 



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Die Fehlermeldung kommt,sobald ich ihn mit Doppelclick auf dem Desktop oeffnen will und auch ,wenn ich mit dem 32bit IE ins Netz geh und dort ein Quicktime anclick (Tutorials z.B.)
> Ich hab nicht die Pro-Version,aber das sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


Die Pro-Version ergänzt eigentlich hauptsächlich die Möglichkeit des Encodens. Wenn beim Programmstart des Players bereits ein Fehler auftaucht, dann stimmt entweder irgendetwas mit der Installation nicht oder Du hast ausgerechnet eine der Versionen erwischt, die Probleme machen. Im Vegasforum wird vor der aktuellen Version 7.6.6 gewarnt, weil die in Sony Vegas Pro 9 dazu führt, dass das Exportieren in ein Quicktime-Format nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert. Die Version 7.6.5 läuft bei mir gut, die 7.6.4 hat mir fast das gesamte System zerschossen, die 7.6.2 lief wiederum gut. Du kannst es ja mal mit einer anderen Version als der von Dir aktuell verwendeten versuchen. Alle älteren Versionen als die von Apple aktuell angebotene findest Du hier.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Und ich weiss vor Allem nicht,welchen Codec ich von nun an verwenden soll fuer solche Zwecke,denn ich hab die Empfaenger gar nie gefragt,ob sie mac,Win 2000 XP ,Win7 oder was haben.
> Ich braeuchte irgendwe ein "Universales"  Ding,das alle oeffnen koennen.
> Eigentlich waere das ja .mov gewesen ?


Ja, MOV wäre eine Möglichkeit, Flash eine andere. AVI unkomprimiert kommt wegen der Dateigrößen sicher nicht in Frage. DIVX kann sich aber auch heutzutage eigentlich jeder ansehen, wenn er den Player installiert hat und das gibt's auch für Mac. Wenn Quicktime nicht laufen will, kannst Du es ja mal damit versuchen.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> By default wird mir in der 32bit Version von CS4 Photoshop Extended 1,6 GB von PS Nutzbar angezeigt
> ...
> Dann muss ich irgendwo (wo?) Einstellungen aendern,oder?


Arbeitsspeicher kannst Du Photoshop in den Voreinstellungen zuweisen (genauen Punkt habe ich jetzt nicht parat, Leistungsvoreinstellungen oder Speichervoreinstellungen, so etwas in der Art). 

Ach ja, viel Glück bei Deiner Tastatur-Suche. Das ist ja schon etwas spezieller, was Du da brauchst. Vielleicht wirst Du ja z.B. bei Amazon UK fündig oder überhaupt bei Online Shops in England. Der UK Techstore, bei dem ich schon mal etwas gekauft habe, hat hier z.B. drei drahtlose Tastaturen im Angebot. Ob die sich mit dem Wacom vertragen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------

